# Free antivirus - low memory used



## daurnimator (Nov 20, 2004)

I looking for a free or very cheap antivirus solution that takes up a minimum amount of memory (under 5mb - but up to 8mb is OK) when running in background (idle - not scanning).

The one main feature I would like is to scan programs when you open them - but be able to turn off this feature.

Any suggestions would be could

I know there are other threads on this but i want something low on memory.

PS. I have tried AVG but not suitable.

Edit: noticed other threads


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

not asking alot are you? for something like that. did you try to make your own?


----------



## daurnimator (Nov 20, 2004)

i was looking around and found
clamwin - www.clamwin.com
anyone know of it and its reliability?


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

first i heard of it. it may be for you. but i would suggest that people read "About ClamWin Free Antivirus."

This one is not for me. Based on this one sentence.

Please note that ClamWin Free Antivirus does not include an on-access real-time scanner, that is, you need to manually scan a file in order to detect a virus.

and the above was found here.

http://www.clamwin.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=5&Itemid=


----------



## professorxox (Nov 3, 2003)

AVAST is pretty good. Nice user interface..even talks to you with a woman's voice.


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

professorxox said:


> AVAST is pretty good. Nice user interface..even talks to you with a woman's voice.


  
where did you get your AVAST? have to check on that one. does not sound like a womans voice here.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

IDK i saw u say AVG wasn't suitable but the very latest avg if configured properly is great but thats just my opinion.


----------



## daurnimator (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm doing a trial run of Antivir with most things disabled. Will post back with how I go.

Ixneonxi... Can you configure AVG for very low memory use? (heard you can by changing things and diabling control centre) but I had a bad experience with AVG and I am very reluctant to try it again.

Thanks for your help


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I *think* so. AVG since you probably last used it has come out with an entire new version. IDK if i can say it is memory efficient because when i fix computers i put avg on them, but most of the computers i've fixed lately are new enough where avg doesn't make a difference running in the background.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suspect that searching for a good AV that has a minimal memory footprint might be akin to searching for the holy grail.  I use AVG Free, and it's pretty low overhead.


----------



## professorxox (Nov 3, 2003)

I got AVAST from download.com. Forgot to check how big it is though.


----------



## ixnix (Mar 8, 2005)

avast 4.0 installed = 50.5 meg


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think the original poster was worried about the RAM footprint, not the disk space used.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

not harddrive space--ram.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

lol posted at same time


----------



## ixnix (Mar 8, 2005)

My mistake, system resources show 4 prog consuming a total of 744.2 Kb just setting there.


----------



## daurnimator (Nov 20, 2004)

I couldn't find much in the way of a directory of free AV's
I have rated several - just read.

*AntiVir	Version 6, Build 1026* :up: 
http://www.free-av.com/
AVGUARD.exe 10104	K	- Optional, on-access real-time scanner
AVGNT 1028	K
AVWIN.exe 17776	K	- Only open when scanning
AVWUPSRV.exe 2080	K	- Optional, the update schelduler

*AVAST 4.6 Home Edition*
http://www.avast.com/eng/avast_4_home.html
ashDisp 5220	K
ashMaiSv 1316	K
ashServ 5968	K
ashWebsv 4236	K
aswUpdSv 208	K
Toatl:	16948	K

*AVG Free 7.0.308*
http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/2/
avgamsver.exe 7593	K	
avgcc.exe 7221	K	Optimized: 1028 K
avgemc.exe 6836	K
avginet.exe 7544	K	Optimized: 4368 K
avgupsvc.exe 1978	K
Total with normal options:	31172	K
Total with optimized options:	21803	K	- disables auto-update +other things

*Clamwin 0.83 (basic virus scanner)*
http://www.clamwin.com/
ClamTray.exe 17776	K

*Clammail 0.83 20050305 (email scanner)* :up: 
http://www.bransoft.com/clammail/clammail.html
clamservice.exe 9192	K	
ctray.exe 228	K	- Optional, tray icon

*MailWasher Pro 4.1.9 (antispam)* :up: 
http://www.firetrust.com/products/pro/
MailWasher.exe 5112	K

*Norton Internet Security 2005*
CCAPP.exe 37582	K	- Varies goes as low as 24948 with things disabled
CCEVTMGR.exe 6807	K
CCSETMGR.exe 6692	K
CCPROXY.exe 2688	K
NAVAPSVC.exe 6131	K
SNDSrvc.exe 4825	K
symlcsvc.exe 2203	K
Total with normal options:	64725	K
Total with optimized options:	52091	K

I have currently decide to use: AntiVir, Clammail and MailWasher - A total of 27744 K of memory - providing Total protection along with my Linux Firewall.

Hope this helps any people with future wonders.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I wouldn't trust those two over the power of AVG7 with Thunderbird email. Though the memory requirements are less.


----------



## emmae83 (Aug 25, 2005)

Avast Avast Avast.........


----------

